# Cholla owners - What is the black Hersey kiss looking stuff?



## MSG (Jul 16, 2012)

I know this isn't algae, but I'm hoping someone has seen this before. I have no idea what those black specks are. 

Essentially, are they harmful & what is the suggested method to remove them? 

BTW.... the shrimp in the photo is about 1/4" long. 

Also this a friend's tank so I don't know the parameters for the water.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Have no idea. But I get this too, I just scrape it off.

I've also had my cholla wood turn completely black on one side and stay brown on the other really odd. But no deaths so far.


----------



## lemonnoodle (Apr 1, 2013)

Damn that's gross I have cholla wood and this is making me not want to put it in my tank


----------

